# First big game kill!



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a picture of my first big game kill ever (despite hunting for years). It was a 33 yard shot from a stand while he was drinking at 6:30 am. I hit a little lower than I wanted to. I decided to wait at least an hour and a half before tracking, but after 30 min stupidly decided to just check out the spot where he was standing when I hit him. It turns out he only went about 50 yards and bedded down bleeding, so of course I spooked him. Now I've learned my lesson. After waiting another 1.5 hours I began at the spot that I last saw him. Followed blood for about 200 yards and then it dried up. Three of us looked for about four hours and found no more blood. My friend went to hunt his stand that evening and I kept looking and found him at about 4 pm about 50 yards from where we had quit looking earlier. There was no blood trail after 3-400 yards, and he went almost a mile. I was very, very lucky to recover him. Not bad for a first kill huh?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an outstanding elk! Great job on getting him - and keeping with the search until you found him. Nicely done and thanks for sharing. The old waiting part is the killer. I know several guys that literally have to set a stop watch to keep from going out too soon. So it goes. Great job though. Nice bull.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull! Was this in a LE unit or an any bull unit?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the first kill. Nice job on keep looking for him. it pad off. in joy those elk steaks.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

This was in an any bull unit, but it was on a friend's private property.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

great Job! Nice for an any bull area! Hope I'm posting a pic like that soon...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats man great bull. I always wait till I stop shaking to go look for blood. This usually takes about an hour. :lol: After I release that arrow I'm an absolute mess.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done. Good job finding that bull.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on your trophy bull.


----------



## hook (Aug 24, 2009)

Way to be persistent! That's awesome you found it! Nice bull.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a really nice bull!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice bull! Persistence sure paid off for you. Good job on keeping at it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Saaaawwweeeeeetttt!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That is an outstanding elk! Great job on getting him - and keeping with the search until you found him. Nicely done and thanks for sharing. The old waiting part is the killer. I know several guys that literally have to set a stop watch to keep from going out too soon. So it goes. Great job though. Nice bull.


My thoughts exactly! Well done!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

You never forget the first one.........outstanding bull


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice bull. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great Bull. Congrats!


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey! I'm your bro's roommate, he was telling me about your hunt just last night! Congrats, it's a great looking bull. Mark told me you're looking to get out duck hunting this year. I've got some places and the gear so let's do it. sweet pic!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice bull. Glad to hear that you were persistent enough to track him down.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Another sincere well done!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice Job.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE BULL!! 
First big game kill???? That is to cool, cant beat that!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Excellent, and nice follow thru. 8)


----------

